# Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt



## Squad_13 (27. April 2011)

Hallo |wavey:
Habe mir heute mal ein Stahlvorfach aus Draht gebastelt weil ich keine Lust habe mir eins zu kaufen 
Sieht ziemlich gut aus und hält auch ne menge aus.
Hab einfach einen Wirbel eingedreht und dann 2 Drillinge mit der selben Methode befestigt. Ich will damit eine posenmontage mit einer Rotfeder machen.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## burhave (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

Ich würde dir Klemmhülsen empfehlen. So mache ich es immer...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

Ich glaub das ist nicht so das optimale. Also ich würde auch Stahl die für Stahlvorfächer gedacht sind nehmen und die Drillinge mit Quetschhülsen festquetschen. Sollte dir mal nen Fetter Hecht einsteigen, dann wirst du merken, wieso deine Montage nicht die optimale ist xD Musste mal googlem Matze Koch hat da auch so Montagen ganz einfach gemacht gibts bestimm Fotos oder Videos von.


----------



## Squad_13 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

Also einfach 7x7 Stahlvorfach kaufen und dann mit Quetschhülsen festmachen und die Montage bleibt gleich?


----------



## burhave (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

Oh sehe ja jetzt erst das du da ein Blumendraht benutzt
Mhh das würde ich nicht so machen.*Canelle *


----------



## burhave (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> Also einfach 7x7 Stahlvorfach kaufen und dann mit Quetschhülsen festmachen und die Montage bleibt gleich?


 Genau so 7x7 ist einfach am besten wie ich finde.


----------



## Squad_13 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

Und wo kann man 7x7 am billigsten kaufen?


----------



## ferox96 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

ich an deiner stelle würd flurucarbon nehmen
des benuz ich imma und hab gestan nen 60ger hecht erwischt


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

Das geht schon.
Die Zug- & Bissfestigkeit ist garantiert hoch genug, entscheident ist, wie weit der Draht durch das Verdrehen (und zukünftige weitere Bewegungen) brüchig wird oder eben nicht.

Nachteil: das ist gegenüber herkömmlichen Vorfächern recht starr & sichtbar.

...wobei richtig starrer Draht grad bei Rotfedern wohl die einzige Chance ist, damit sie nicht die ganze Schnur vertüdeln


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

Fc als Hechtvorfach ja ne ist klaa bringt dem Jungen nicht so nen Mist bei. Wenn du Hartmono nimmst, dann ganz dicke, die für sowas gedacht ist und kein normales Fc.....@Kati Ich denke wo er angelt ist es nur mit toten Köderfischen erlaubt und die schwimmen dann eh nicht mehr, daher ist es egal wenn der Stahl nicht starr ist!


----------



## Squad_13 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

Naja dann werd ich morgen mal zu meinem Angelhändler fahren und mir Quetschhülsen und 7x7 Stahlvorfach kaufen.
Aber meine Montage werde ich trotzdem mal ausprobieren


----------



## Franky (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> Und wo kann man 7x7 am billigsten kaufen?



Ich kann Dir Flexonit sehr empfehlen. Das gibt es "relativ" günstig  in der Bucht - oder beim Händler Deines Vertrauens 
Generell müsstest Du aber darauf achten, ob Du 7x7 oder 1x19-Feinseil kaufst. Flexonit ist in 7x7 0,27 mm stark und trägt 6,8 kg (bzw. 0,36 mm / 11,5 kg); 1x19 ist 0,25 mm stark und hat eine Tragkraft von 6,6 kg (bzw. 0,2 mm / 4,5 kg). Macht den Kohl nicht fett, aber bereits die günstigere Variante ist besser als so manches 7x7 Zeugs!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

Bitte vergiss deine oben gezeigte Monatge. Mein Tipp an dich TE geh in deinen Angelladen frag nach Stahl für Stahlvorfaächer such dir einen aus kauf dir dabei Ne Quetschhülsenzange und Quetchhülsen. Damit kannst du die dann Vorfächer fürs Rotauge machen und noch Stahlvorfächer zum Spinnfischen. (Achja Fox hat guten Stahl) Wie gesagt guck mal bei Matze Koch die Videos da kannste die Haken sogar verschieben...


----------



## Squad_13 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir Flexonit sehr empfehlen. Das gibt es "relativ" günstig  in der Bucht - oder beim Händler Deines Vertrauens
> Generell müsstest Du aber darauf achten, ob Du 7x7 oder 1x19-Feinseil kaufst. Flexonit ist in 7x7 0,27 mm stark und trägt 6,8 kg (bzw. 0,36 mm / 11,5 kg); 1x19 ist 0,25 mm stark und hat eine Tragkraft von 6,6 kg (bzw. 0,2 mm / 4,5 kg). Macht den Kohl nicht fett, aber bereits die günstigere Variante ist besser als so manches 7x7 Zeugs!



So wie ich mich kenne werde ich eh die billigsten kaufen :m


----------



## kraftian (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

Sieh dir mal die bereits oft verlinkte Anleitung zum Herstellen von Stahlvorfächern und Systemen von Lahnfischer an: http://lahnfischer.blogspot.com/2007/10/anleitung-zum-herstellen-von.html

Aus meiner persönlichen Sicht sollte man beim Raubfischangeln auf Hecht immer ein Stahlvorfach einsetzen, kein FC oder Hardmono. Die Kosten für den Selbstbau belaufen sich auf unter 25,- EUR, selbst wenn du dir alles neu kaufen wolltest. 

Achte auf qualititiv hochwertige Sachen, eine Quetschhülsenzange kauft man sich in der Regel nur einmal. Aber auch die Quetschhülsen selbst müssen zum gewählten Stahlvorfach passen, dürfen also nicht zu groß oder zu klein sein. 
Gute Drillinge erhält man ab etwa 0,50 EUR das Stück z.B. von Owner, VMC-Drillinge das Stück ab etwa 0,25 EUR.
Quetschhülsen von Jenzi kosten im 100er-Pack etwa 3,00 - 3,50 EUR, eine Zange zwischen 10,00 bis 15,00 EUR.
Ein gutes Stahlvorfach (7x7 bzw. 1x19) bekommt man in der Regel in einer Länge von 5 - 10 Metern und die Kosten liegen etwa bei 0,80 - 1,30 EUR pro Meter.


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> ...@Kati Ich denke wo er angelt ist es nur mit toten Köderfischen erlaubt und die schwimmen dann eh nicht mehr, daher ist es egal wenn der Stahl nicht starr ist!


Das war mir jetzt glatt entfallen |rolleyes 



Squad_13 schrieb:


> So wie ich mich kenne werde ich eh die billigsten kaufen


Flexonit ist wirklich was gutes. 
Knickt zwar schneller als andere & es gibt billigeres Zeugs, aber du kannst es außer quetschen auch knoten und so (zunächst mal) auf die Zange verzichten. Mit'm Tropfen Sekundenkleber auf den Knoten hält es zuverlässig. Ich nehme beim Knoten den einfachen Clinchknoten; gerissen ist mir noch nie ein Vorfach.
Ist wirklich dünn, fein, unauffällig, wird dir gefallen.
Mit'ner 5m Packung kommst du schon 'ne Zeit aus.


----------



## ferox96 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

hast du schomal mit fc geangelt ??
des zeug is suuper
wenn du natürlich nur n 0.18 ner nimmst is klat dass der hecht des durch krigt


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*



ferox96 schrieb:


> hast du schomal mit fc geangelt ??
> des zeug is suuper
> wenn du natürlich nur n 0.18 ner nimmst is klat dass der hecht des durch krigt


Das Thema hatten wir zwar schon so ein bis zwei mal, aber hier gerne noch mal.#c

*Fluocarbon taugt nicht zum Hechtangeln!*


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

Lasst das Fc sein, wenn ihr Hechte angeln wollt das ist einfach nur leichtsinnig!


----------



## angelpfeife (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*



ferox96 schrieb:


> hast du schomal mit fc geangelt ??
> des zeug is suuper
> wenn du natürlich nur n 0.18 ner nimmst is klat dass der hecht des durch krigt


FC ist beim Hechtangeln ein reiner Drahtseilakt. Je länger der Drill, dauert desto wahrscheinlicher wird es dass du den Fisch verlierst. Selbst 0.30iger Kevlar ist nicht Hechtsicher.

@ TE 
zum glück hast du eingesehen dass deine Montage nix bringt. Weißt du was passiert wenn man Draht oft hin und her biegt, was im Drill wohl passieren wird? Probiers mal aus


----------



## ferox96 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

bei mir aht noch nie ein hecht fc durchgebissen |gr:


----------



## Gemini (28. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

Und das obwohl du wahrscheinlich schon seit 30 Jahren auf 
Hecht angelst und im Jahr 2 bis 300 Stück fängst, richtig?

Weder Hecht, Zander noch Barsch stören sich meiner Ansicht 
nach an einem Stück Stahl, es ist nicht teuer (z.b. Quantum 
Ultrawire zu 7.00€/25m) und rettet dir im Zweifelsfall den Fisch
 deines Lebens.

Warum sollte man dann ein Risiko – sei es noch so klein –
mit Fluo eingehen?


----------



## angelpfeife (28. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*



Gemini schrieb:


> Und das obwohl du wahrscheinlich schon seit 30 Jahren auf
> Hecht angelst und im Jahr 2 bis 300 Stück fängst, richtig?


Wollte ich auch grad sagen:m
Entweder hat er noch nicht allzu viele gefangen, oder er ist ein unglaublicher Glückspilz. Ihr könnt euch aussuchen was wahrscheinlicher ist|rolleyes


----------



## daci7 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

Fluorocarbon ist sehr wohl hechtsicher ... in Stärken ab 0,6/0,7mm würd ich sagen :q
Ich hatte hier irgendwo mal nen Testbericht eingestellt in welchem FC, soweit ich das noch weiß, sogar schlechter als Mono abgeschnitten hat. Ich such mal eben...

Edit, hier isser: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2961000&postcount=21
zu finden in diesem Tröt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191584


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*



Gemini schrieb:


> .....Weder Hecht, Zander noch Barsch stören sich meiner Ansicht
> nach an einem Stück Stahl .......


 
Meiner Meinung nach wird dieser ganze Sichtigkeitsvorteil von FC und HM total überbewertet. Ist der Fisch vor Ort und in Beißlaune, dann beißt er auch, ob mit Stahl, oder ohne.

Ich baue seit zig Jahren meine Vorfächer aus Sevenstrand und hatte seit dem keinen einzigen Vorfachbruch. Fangzahl an Hecht im Jahr liegt bei 50+. 

Zurück zum TE:

Deine Konstruktion mag funktionieren. Wäre mir ein wenig zu unsicher. Wenn Du den Draht an den Ösen zu weit gedreht hast, dann kann es sein, das Du die Gitterstruktur des Metalls beschädigt hat. Das Metall wird dann spröde und bricht leicht bei Belastung.
Außer mit Flexonit oder anderem 7X7 kannst Du auch die günstigere Variante aus Sevenstrand-Vorfach nehmen (Canelle, Drennan oder Quantum)
Dieses kannst Du mit Hülsen quetschen oder auch twizzeln. Beide Varianten halten zuverlässig, wenn sie sauber ausgeführt sind.


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*



ferox96 schrieb:


> ich an deiner stelle würd flurucarbon nehmen
> des benuz ich imma und hab gestan nen 60ger hecht erwischt



Hört endlich mal auf, den FC- Mist als "hechtsicher" zu verkaufen, nur weil ihr mal n kleinen hecht damit erwischt habt! Wenn ein großer einsteigt, der sich den Köder "voll reinzieht", dann seht ihr, was wer mit dem FC macht...!!! 
Wie oft denn noch? An ein SEHR sicheres Hechtvorfach gehört Stahl, zuallerallermindest aber Kevlar, Punkt aus!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. April 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> zuallerallermindest aber Kevlar, !


Entschuldige bitte das ich Dir da widersprechen muss, aber Kevlar ist noch schlimmer.
Selbst ein Aal hat es schon geschafft mir ein Kevlar Vorfach durch zu raspeln...

Beim Hechtangeln gibt es keine Alternativen zu Stahl oder Titan.


----------



## maflomi01 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

schöner versuch aal mit kevlar zu fangen aber wenn du dir die zähne genauer anschaust sind die fast wie eine feile die alles klein bekommt ausser stahl das schaft er nich dauert wohl zu lange ich selbst angel wenn nur mit 75cm stahl gummiert als vorfach 7x7und grossen einzelhaken und den köderfisch mit nadel von vorn nach hinten so das der haken aus dem mauel schaut und die hakenspitze schaut nach hinten


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

@Tommi: Das "zuallerallermindest" sollte betonen, dass Kevlar lediglich eine "letzte Option" oder "Notlaternative" ist, wenn man mal kein Stahlvorfach zur Hand haben sollte, wäre dann bestimmt besser als mit "Mono pur" zu angeln!


----------



## JerkerHH (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

So ein quatsch .... wer kein Stahl hat kann auch nicht auf Meister Esox fischen... #d

FC, Kevlar & Mono halten keinen kapitalen Hecht !!! 

Es gibt keine Alternative zu 7x7, Titan oder 0,6 Edelstahldraht !!! 

Denkt mal an die Fische!!!!


----------



## JerkerHH (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*



Gemini schrieb:


> Und das obwohl du wahrscheinlich schon seit 30 Jahren auf
> Hecht angelst und im Jahr 2 bis 300 Stück fängst, richtig?


----------



## Domi_Hunter (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber gebastelt*

also was man hier liest..unglaublich.
erstens: das stahlvorfach aus kaninchendraht ist völliger blötsinn.. 
zweitens: ihr könnt gerne FC zum hechtangeln nehmen, dann sollte es aber 0,50 aufwärts sein. und dann ist diese ganze "unsichtbarkeit" im wasser auch für´s klo. 

Hunter..


----------

